Ask HN: How do you deal with a manager who is not good at giving feedback? - confImmigr
======
towndrunk
I would just discuss it with him/her. As a manager I'm sure they are looking
for feedback as well to make themselves better.

Ask them to lunch and talk about it.

------
itamarst
Can you give a specific example of the problem?

